# Life on the punt... Trading betting exchanges



## wayneL (29 May 2019)

All the same mathematics,  expectancy,  win,  loss,  psychology... Even ratio of long term winners to losers,  is similar.

A fair few years ago,  when due to personal circumstances,  I was ahead of the information curve in the racing industry,  a large part of my income was on the punt. 

When I lost that information advantage, sans my current mathematical savvy,  I was smart enough to let go of the punt.

The advantage in those days was knowing people in low places and inside information , while I have not regained that advantage, I have gained a different advantage of the information of the internet age and the education of having been a stock market Trader... specifically a nuanced form of the expectancy equation.

The betting market is faster and has many of the some aspects of day trading such as the ability to trade market fluctuations. In fact there are professional Traders who have migrated from the stock market to the betting market.

Well I maintain, and always will, a presence in the financial markets, and finding a source of trading income to be substantively easier in the betting markets.

Maybe it's because I have some advanced knowledge of horses and exercise physiology but equally I also know several punters making a living with almost zero  knowledge of the same... often in diverse sports betting markets.

I thought it would be an interesting topic here on ASF because it is basically trading but in a different arena.

Discuss


----------



## StockyGuy (29 May 2019)

Isn't the problem that consistent profitability means after a certain level of success a platform will not take a bet from you anymore?

I gather Betfair doesn't overcome that because what they cover can be "lumpy" and limited.

Also the whole "matched betting" approach has issues in various parts of Aus, due to jurisdictional matters.


----------



## wayneL (30 May 2019)

Well it's a different landscape from when I was punting before,  mostly on course and in cash with real bookies. 

A client of mine has had problems in getting deplatformed, but made (and still does)  a crapperload before it became a real problem. 

I think betfair has much higher volumes these days so the liquidity issue not so bad. 

I'm certainly not betting massive stakes, but I did hit a purple patch three weeks ago where I pulled over 5k over four days without anyone really noticing I was there.

But,  I don't think we're at the level here with betafair yet,  that they are in the UK where the liquidity is good enough for scalping fluctuations.


----------



## StockyGuy (30 May 2019)

interesting insights:       https://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/...r/news-story/db6be65ffe7c28d900d1d8528fe8a88e


----------



## StockyGuy (30 May 2019)

wayneL said:


> Well it's a different landscape from when I was punting before,  mostly on course and in cash with real bookies.
> 
> A client of mine has had problems in getting deplatformed, but made (and still does)  a crapperload before it became a real problem.
> 
> ...




Yep, definitely some opportunities.  I sense you know a LOT more about the topic than me, but I gather if ya "doing it right" it's as tediously boring as stocks and so forth are.  By that I mean success is from seeking a good value for money on every wager.  So it's NOT about who you think will win.  It's also NOT about going for the longshot that pays out a motza.  It's about whatever has a reasonable chance but with which you are getting better odds from bookie than are justified (according to your own fallible assessment). 

So extremely tedious - all about money management.  Never betting more than 2% (cos theres no stop loss in this game ie your stake = your risk).

Churning through lots of bets but choosing high value (odds being offered better than the nag or whatever truly deserves) bets every time - will give you a positive expectancy over time.  Also constantly hunting for best odds can give edge.

It's counterintuitive - the usual social punter either bets for his (or more rarely her) favourite NRL team or whatever, or the one they think will win.  Or worst of all the favourite paying $1.05.

What do ya do when you get the likes of a Winx in its last few races?  If it lost it would be a punter bloodbath because people would presumably be willing to stake so much because payout % so low on such a favourite when it wins.  But then it's Winx, right? It can't lose!  Well it's history now.  But it could've been otherwise.

VALUE and money management.  Probably quite a few who wagered on ALP victory learnt the hard way (excluding those who got the early payout by a headline hunting bookie).


----------



## StockyGuy (30 May 2019)

wayneL said:


> Well it's a different landscape from when I was punting before,  mostly on course and in cash with real bookies.
> 
> A client of mine has had problems in getting deplatformed, but made (and still does)  a crapperload before it became a real problem.
> 
> ...




Oh that's right.  Now I remember the farrier thing - yeah maybe you have a special instinct which is helped by being there in person.  (I don't mean it sarcastically.  You probably have an edge in the realm of equine wagering.)


----------



## wayneL (30 May 2019)

StockyGuy said:


> Yep, definitely some opportunities.  I sense you know a LOT more about the topic than me, but I gather if ya "doing it right" it's as tediously boring as stocks and so forth are.  By that I mean success is from seeking a good value for money on every wager.  So it's NOT about who you think will win.  It's also NOT about going for the longshot that pays out a motza.  It's about whatever has a reasonable chance but with which you are getting better odds from bookie than are justified (according to your own fallible assessment).
> 
> So extremely tedious - all about money management.  Never betting more than 2% (cos theres no stop loss in this game ie your stake = your risk).
> 
> ...



Exactly correct. The parallels with trading stock is great.


----------



## wayneL (30 May 2019)

StockyGuy said:


> Oh that's right.  Now I remember the farrier thing - yeah maybe you have a special instinct which is helped by being there in person.  (I don't mean it sarcastically.  You probably have an edge in the realm of equine wagering.)



I've also trained a small team of gallopers. Entered the game after a high level equestrian career... Did pretty good with off bred, cheap yang-yangs. 

Yeah so guess I have some good insights.

As a farrier,  I know what *won't* win.  But that only applies to horses I actually get under. 

There is a science to it however that trancends the hands on horsemanship. A lot of professional punters wouldn't know the first thing about horses.


----------



## StockyGuy (30 May 2019)

Don't know what it says about NRL players, but as I watch this NRL game now (half time), I'm reminded how little value the tips of current and ex players are, will all their insights and inside info lol.


----------



## So_Cynical (30 May 2019)

I used to punt a lot many years ago - i like the stock market because every day in a stock is like a race except at the end of the day/race you do not have to except the outcome and can simply go round again, indefinitely and at no additional cost, thats a massive advantage to the average punter/investor....more like being a part owner than a gambler.


----------



## wayneL (31 May 2019)

So_Cynical said:


> I used to punt a lot many years ago - i like the stock market because every day in a stock is like a race except at the end of the day/race you do not have to except the outcome and can simply go round again, indefinitely and at no additional cost, thats a massive advantage to the average punter/investor....more like being a part owner than a gambler.



It's never going to replace the stock market, that's for sure. 

In fact, the idea is to put profits into stocks.


----------



## wayneL (27 November 2019)

So, I've been f4rt4rsing around with different systems and staking plans for a few months now, trying to devise a punting system that had the following features, just to see if it can be done.

1/ consistently profitable on a month by month basis (duh)
2/ completely mechanical with minimal time input
3/ All bets placed once per day.
3/ does not rely on elaborate staking plans.

I finally crunched it down to a selection of runners in each race using machine generated ratings, punter psychology, statistics and randomness, based on a large database of results, and taking Betfair starting price on those runners.

Implemented Nov 1st I have now staked on just under about 450 individual races and it is running at 16% profit on turnover. Money management is good old fixed fractional position sizing which is the real power in this because if the rapid turnover.

I've doubled my bank in that time on a pretty geared mm. (It is a small trial bank). If I decide to proceed with a much larger bank, I will wind down the position size.

But going pretty damn good so far. Much easier than day trading, the only drudgery is maintaining the database.


----------



## wayneL (27 May 2022)

I've running this system in the background without saying too much here. 

I mention it today because I have achieved 10x on my original capital without adding anything in.

The honest this is limited by the amount you can turn over without being banned cover by the corporates, Betfair gives you an opportunity to carry this on without being banned.

If I had a million dollars that I would be prepared to put at risk I would chuck it into the system, but there is a limitation in the betting turnover per race.

****!

But it gives me a great deal of pleasure to bet on horses and actually make a profit out of it, even if I can't scale up to the amount that I would like to.


----------



## peter2 (27 May 2022)

Fantastic achievement in a very difficult activity. 
Is the system the one you described earlier? 
Are you betting on runners that are overlays according to your own generated odds? 
Or are you just betting a few top rated horses in a race if their ratings are high enough?  Dutching the race?
Are you generating your ratings yourself or starting with figures from another source? 
Which is your most profitable state? 

Hey, sorry for all the questions, just trying to get to the foundations of the strategy not all the details. 
You've got me all excited but I'll never resume any serious betting activity again. The fin markets are much easier for me to earn a profit.


----------



## Roller_1 (27 May 2022)

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
		

 - (ignore the stupid bloomberg robot stuff)

This isn't you is it Wayne?   A interesting story if anyone hasnt read it

The recent chat with traders episode migh interest you, I found that quite interesting. Trading on the outcomes of events


----------



## wayneL (27 May 2022)

Roller_1 said:


> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## finicky (27 May 2022)

Pretty incredible thread from what I have read. Not interested in punting myself although I gave it a spin when I was a fruit-picker - gave a little spice to a mundane life then.
Waayy back when a student/drop-out a few friends and acquaintances of mine were into it systematically. The most colourful one I suppose was Sandy, a super neurotic drop out statistics major from Monash uni. She was making enough money to feel guilty about it so was giving money away (not to me). This was an opportunity from heaven for Jim, a single father drop-out from Monash who was an incurable interferer and manipulator. So Sandy was funding him stuff for his kids plus a stereo and records for Jim. Then she changed her mind and wanted it all back. Anyway the system they were into was something about reducing all the parameters affecting a poor old horse's racing performance down to one metric - weight. Everything about the horse was calculated as if it were the kgs he was carrying: past form, jockey's record, wet track dry track, actual weight, whatever. At least that's what I recall. Once I was following along and we visited a professional punter's house who seemed to be viewed as a punting guru. His income I was told was solely from punting and he had a wife and two kids to support. He struck me as being very remote and paranoid.


----------



## wayneL (27 May 2022)

Roller_1 said:


> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No way am I that smart, but I do use mathematics to the best of my ability (poor).

This means that my profit goals are extremely modest... But even at extremely modest returns, compounding works it's magic .


----------



## wayneL (28 May 2022)

peter2 said:


> Fantastic achievement in a very difficult activity.
> Is the system the one you described earlier?
> Are you betting on runners that are overlays according to your own generated odds?
> Or are you just betting a few top rated horses in a race if their ratings are high enough?  Dutching the race?
> ...



Peter I'll come back to this with some detail 👍


----------



## Captain_Chaza (28 May 2022)

*I love the Punt! Too!*

I prefer the NYSE but the ASX  is more in tune with my Sleeping habits
As they say,
Ya can't have everything!

and also Support  the Carlton Football Club ( AFL) for a few side investments each match this year
and
I got Carlton for the Flag  2022 @ *27 to 1 *before the season started 

Who needs Luck?
Skill is all you need!


----------



## rcw1 (27 August 2022)

wayneL said:


> All the same mathematics,  expectancy,  win,  loss,  psychology... Even ratio of long term winners to losers,  is similar.
> 
> A fair few years ago,  when due to personal circumstances,  I was ahead of the information curve in the racing industry,  a large part of my income was on the punt.
> 
> ...



rcw1 punts.  Racing tips for 27 August 2022.  Gamble safely and responsibly.  

Eagle Farm: R3H1; R7H16

Rosehill: R5H10; R6H4

Caulfield: 5H12; R7H7

Morphettville: R1H2; R7H6


----------



## rcw1 (27 August 2022)

rcw1 said:


> rcw1 punts.  Racing tips for 27 August 2022.  Gamble safely and responsibly.
> 
> Eagle Farm: R3H1; R7H16
> 
> ...



More rcw1 tips for Caulfield:  R1H12 (races in 35 minutes); R9H9 
Good fortune punters... 
Beer o clock

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## divs4ever (27 August 2022)

rcw1 said:


> More rcw1 tips for Caulfield:  R1H12 (races in 35 minutes); R9H9
> Good fortune punters...
> Beer o clock
> 
> ...





 i took a different  bet  .. i class gambling exposed stocks as safe havens  , now sure i had to struggle to glean a profit  out of CWN , and DNA is underwater   but i also held a useful amount of TAH ( and TTS which was merged into TAH ) so now have TAH  and TLC  but also keeping with the theme  and bought a few HPI ( they put a roof over some poker machines and other betting facilities ) 

 so beer o'clock suits me ( i also hold some EDV )  and probably should look again at UMG 

 cheers


----------



## rcw1 (27 August 2022)

rcw1 said:


> rcw1 punts.  Racing tips for 27 August 2022.  Gamble safely and responsibly.
> 
> Eagle Farm: R3H1; R7H16
> 
> ...



Good afternoon,
*
rcw1 report card for punting 27 August 2022:*

Eagle Farm – 1 x place
Rosehill – 2 x also rans ):
Caulfield – 3 x place
Morphettville – 1 x salute and 1 x place

Until next Saturday then, or before  depends…


Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## wayneL (27 August 2022)

Much better than average day for me at Belmont. 

27 units in, 39.8 units back so far with one race to go. Nos 5,9 & 11 in the last


----------



## rcw1 (27 August 2022)

wayneL said:


> Much better than average day for me at Belmont.
> 
> 27 units in, 39.8 units back so far with one race to go. Nos 5,9 & 11 in the last



Good evening/afternoon wayneL
Nice, personally like Hibiscus Lady.

Carnarvon tomorrow.  Picked the salute last year in the .cup

Haven't punted WA in awhile ... only a matter of time though ha ha ha ha.

Kind regards
rcw


----------



## rcw1 (27 August 2022)

Well done wayneL


----------



## Sean K (27 August 2022)

wayneL said:


> Much better than average day for me at Belmont.
> 
> 27 units in, 39.8 units back so far with one race to go. Nos 5,9 & 11 in the last




So, was 5 and 11 enough?


----------



## divs4ever (27 August 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> *rcw1 report card for punting 27 August 2022:*
> 
> ...



 better than me in the ASF tipping comp. this month 

 may the good luck continue for you


----------



## wayneL (27 August 2022)

Sean K said:


> So, was 5 and 11 enough?



Bets were on the nose so just $6.60 less coms on Betfair for the 5.

Rounded off a really good day.


----------



## Cam019 (28 August 2022)

I like to follow and bet on the Greys. Anyone else keen on the dogs?


----------



## Sean K (28 August 2022)

Cam019 said:


> I like to follow and bet on the Greys. Anyone else keen on the dogs?



I did a long time ago. Every Monday night at Olympic Park in Melbs. I got hooked when I won the trifecta in the last race by betting on the three favorites and the three long shots. Around the last turn the three favorites were leading, bumped up against each other and tumbled off the track into the fence while my three three long shots did a Bradbury and walked in. I must have been the only one that backed them. I don’t think I’ve picked a trifecta since.


----------



## rcw1 (28 August 2022)

Cam019 said:


> I like to follow and bet on the Greys. Anyone else keen on the dogs?



Good evening Cam019
Yes have been known to have a punt on the doggies from time to time.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## Telamelo (28 August 2022)

I enjoy punting on the Melb. Cup & generally do quite well with multi trifecta's/first fours (after spending hour's studying the form guide lol)

Last year happen to pick the winner as well @ $26


----------



## macca (28 August 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good evening Cam019
> Yes have been known to have a punt on the doggies from time to time.
> 
> Kind regards
> rcw1




Been following "the dogs" for over 50 years🐕‍🦺

I am Very pleased with the checks that are now in place to protect them if they happen to be "slow"

They are the best ever dogs for pets, truly, if you want a dog you simply Must take home a GAP dog and give them a try, you can give them back if they don't suit the household.

The only trouble you might have is keeping them off the lounge or your bed, they operate on the principal that I am not at the races therefore I will lie down Now.

Many a household that I know of have them everywhere, generally the rules are if the Dogs paid for the house they sleep wherever they like


----------



## rcw1 (2 September 2022)

Races in 6 minutes!!!
Dog 5 Trapped Race 7 Ipswich.

Gamble safely and responsibly.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (2 September 2022)

No good Trapped still coming home ha ha ha ha
Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## frugal.rock (2 September 2022)

Don't replace the rabbit with a possum...


----------



## Captain_Chaza (2 September 2022)

This Seems like a Game for LOSERS to me!  IMHO
Why does EVERYONE I know  Love a LOSER  is beyond me

IMHO: It probably only makes sense if they are all DROWNING Together



IMHO:


----------



## frugal.rock (2 September 2022)

And that chazwoz is why you are going back on ignore...


----------



## rcw1 (3 September 2022)

Good morning
rcw1 racing tips for 03/09/22.  Gamble safely and responsibly.  Punters, hook in and good fortune to one an all.

Doomben: R3H1; R8H5; R9H12

Moonee Valley: R1H7; R9H10

Randwick: R8H9; R9H5

Beer O'Clock

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (3 September 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning
> rcw1 racing tips for 03/09/22.  Gamble safely and responsibly.  Punters, hook in and good fortune to one an all.
> 
> Doomben: R3H1; R8H5; R9H12
> ...



More tips
Randwick R2H6 (races in 9 minutes);  Moonee Valley R4H4; R8H6; Morphettville R2H7 and R10H1


----------



## rcw1 (3 September 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning
> rcw1 racing tips for 03/09/22.  Gamble safely and responsibly.  Punters, hook in and good fortune to one an all.
> 
> Doomben: R3H1; R8H5; R9H12 R7H3
> ...




Good afternoon,
*rcw1 report card for punting 3 September 2022.*

Racing is soooo exciting. Beer always goes down well. Reckon the taste gets better when you win ha ha ha ha… The Randwick meet wasn’t to helpful for that cause and Race 8 H5 at Doomben, Sir Rocket from the Heathcote Stable, disappointed rcw1 so … Watched the footage a number of times, reckon the jockey will get a bake from Heathcote, for mine, very bad ride.

Doomben – 1 x salute and 1 x place
Moonee Valley – 1 x salute
Randwick – 3 x also rans ):
Morphettville – 1 x salute and 1 x Place

Never mind always next Saturday to look forward to. Good fortune everyone…
So then, gotta make tracks, headed to Queensland Country Bank Stadium to watch beloved Cowboys play an understrength Panthers side.  Have a very nice Sunday.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (10 September 2022)

Good afternoon 

rcw1 racing tips for 10 September 2022.  Gamble safely and responsibly 

Rosehill R5H6; R6H5; R7H11; R9H10. Doomben R3H7; R6H3; R8H7. 
Flemington R2H10; R4H3; R5H7.               Belmont R8H7. 
Carnarvon R6H2.             
Morphettville R1H2; R7H7 

Beer o clock 

Kind regards
Rcw1


----------



## wayneL (10 September 2022)

In drawdown today at Belmont. 21 units in, only 3 back.

Selections for last 2.

R8 2,7,8

R9 3,4,8


----------



## wayneL (10 September 2022)

1,3,4 for the Carnarvon cup


----------



## rcw1 (10 September 2022)

Good evening
*rcw1 report card for racing 10 September 2022:*

Rosehill 4 races: 3 x salutes and 1 x place; 
Doomben 3 races for 1 x place;  
Flemington 3 races for 1 x salute;  
Belmont 1 race for  an also ran; Carnarvon 1 race for an also ran; (WA failed rcw1 ha ha ha ha ha)
Morphettville 2 races for 1 x salute

Have a very nice Sunday rcw1 will 

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (10 September 2022)

wayneL said:


> 1,3,4 for the Carnarvon cup



rcw1 like old Marxian, in the Carnarvon Cup, but didn't put any coin on it or the race this year.
Thought about it but is what it is...

If ya put coin on 1, 3, 4 rcw1 takes his hat off to ya 100%

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## barney (10 September 2022)

wayneL said:


> 1,3,4 for the Carnarvon cup



Trifecta at Carnarvon young Wayne!?   And the winner at Belmont R9?  Nice finish to a tough day?!

I won't hit you up for a shout, but nice to claw a bit back


----------



## wayneL (10 September 2022)

Well I wish I could say I took the trifecta in the cup, but not a trifecta bettor, happy with the modest profit from the winner... $3.99 -commision on the winner.

Overall 30 units in, 14.57 back. Crap day for me really.

@rcw1 it actually looks like your shout mate, well done 👍


----------



## rcw1 (10 September 2022)

wayneL said:


> Well I wish I could say I took the trifecta in the cup, but not a trifecta bettor, happy with the modest profit from the winner... $3.99 -commision on the winner.
> 
> Overall 30 units in, 14.57 back. Crap day for me really.
> 
> @rcw1 it actually looks like your shout mate, well done 👍



just having a couple cold one's watching the Sharks v Cowboys clash. Yeah get them days ):
Till next Saturday then mate or sooner..

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (16 September 2022)

Good morning wayneL
rcw1 sharping the pencil for racing tomorrow...  Some big million dollar races:  Sir Rupert Clarke Stakes at Caufield and George Main Stakes and Bowermans Shorts sprint featuring Nature Strip and Eduardo at Randwick.  

Going over rcw1 black book entries with these fields +; might have to discuss over a beer best work done then !! (in moderation of course)    You should hear the cogs turning from where you are ha ha ha ha.

Be a cracker of a day.  Good fortune.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## Telamelo (17 September 2022)

So the Cats thrashed the Lion's last night  (kind of expected it so no surprise)

Reckon today's Pie's vs Swan's going to be a cracking preliminary final at the SCG (4:45pm start)

A good value bet imo would be either team to win it by 24 points or less.... as should be a tightly contested, high pressure/high intensity physical game (hope so anyway). Good luck! if having a punt


----------



## rcw1 (17 September 2022)

Good morning 
rcw1 racing tips for 17/09/22, gamble safely and responsibly:

Caulfield:  R3H5, R4H2, R6H8, R8H4, R9H9
Randwick: R2H6, R4H13, R5H5
Gold Coast:  R8H7; R9H1
Morphettville:  R5H12, R8H10

Group One:
*George Main Stakes Randwick R7:*
Fangirl H9

*Bowermans Shorts Randwick R8*
Nature Strip H1

*Sir Rupert Clarke Stakes Caulfield R7*
Showmanship H10

Good fortune punters. May your day be as rewarding as rcw1's ....

Kind regards
rcw


----------



## rcw1 (17 September 2022)

Hoping you all backed Nature Strip.  What a horse, a special moment in horse racing history, to witness greatness at the track.  rcw1 pumped... 


Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (17 September 2022)

rcw1 report card for racing 17/09/22:

Caulfield 6 races: 2 x salutes and 2 x places
Randwick 5 races: 2 x salutes and 2 x places
Gold Coast 1 race (1 scratching): no earn run 4th
Morphettville 2 races: 2 x places

rcw1 on the rum (Bundaberg) tonight  no such thing as moderation tonight ha ha ha ha ha ha Salute to Nature Strip, that's rcw1's excuse.  Have a very nice Sunday.

*"A great horse will change your life. The truly special ones define it..."  (Author unknown)*


----------



## Telamelo (17 September 2022)

Telamelo said:


> So the Cats thrashed the Lion's last night  (kind of expected it so no surprise)
> 
> Reckon today's Pie's vs Swan's going to be a cracking preliminary final at the SCG (4:45pm start)
> 
> A good value bet imo would be either team to win it by 24 points or less.... as should be a tightly contested, high pressure/high intensity physical game (hope so anyway). Good luck! if having a punt



So the mighty Pie's came from 36 points down... to narrowly lose prelim. final by only 1 point! unbelievable.


----------



## wayneL (18 September 2022)

Was multitasking yesterday (Mrs had me on the tools 😲 so no time to post on the thread.

Essentially a break even day at Belmont for me. A fair few "put option" runners came in, but none of the value bets.


----------



## rcw1 (18 September 2022)

Good morning,
rcw1 don't often perform post mortems when punting.  
However in Anamoe’s case, must do, jockey James McDonald talked of feeling invincible when he’s riding the superstar.  Most appropriate words to use, for mine.

For an evidence base, on this statement, watch a replay of Anamoe’s win in the Group 1 $1 million George Main Stakes (1600m) at Randwick yesterday (17/09/22).   McDonald intentionally slid across on Anamoe early to settle outside leader Hinged.  In truth probably not where he wanted to be, but class allows a jockey to undertake such bold moves, (rcw1 opinion).

Anamoe ($1.65 short placed favourite) should have been rcw1 bet for this race, but... $1.65 on the nose is just outside rcw1 threshold for a salute bet in racing.  Sometimes rules in place are to the detriment of earn ha ha ha ha ha.  Never mind, always next Saturday to improve upon, will never die wondering 

Have a very nice Sunday

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (24 September 2022)

Good morning,

rcw1 racing tips for 24/09/22.  Gamble safely and responsibly:

Toowoomba:  R6H11; R8H3
Rosehill:  R1H19; R5H15; R7H6; R8H16; R9H11
Mornington:  R2H2; R4H6
Morphettville:  R1H1; R9H8

Punters, good fortune.  Gotta be in it to win it.  

Have a very nice weekend.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## DrBourse (24 September 2022)

Just ran my IV Calculator over the "Geelong Cats vs Sydney Swans GF".
IMO Geelong Cats by 15/20 points.


----------



## rcw1 (24 September 2022)

Good evening
rcw1 report card for racing 24/09/22:

Toowoomba 2 races:  1 x salute.  
Rosehill 5 races:  3 x places.  
Mornington 2 races:  no earn.
Morphettville 2 races: 2 x salute 

Until next Saturday or before.  
Have a very nice Sunday.

Kind regards
rcw1




rcw1 said:


> rcw1 racing tips for 24/09/22.  Gamble safely and responsibly.   Toowoomba:  R6H11; R8H3
> Rosehill:  R1H19; R5H15; R7H6; R8H16; R9H11
> Mornington:  R2H2; R4H6
> Morphettville:  R1H1; R9H8
> ...


----------



## Telamelo (24 September 2022)

DrBourse said:


> Just ran my IV Calculator over the "Geelong Cats vs Sydney Swans GF".
> IMO Geelong Cats by 15/20 points.



Cat's were short priced favourites @$1.47 to win it & as it turns out thrashed the Swan's by a whopping 81 points! (guess not many saw that coming).


----------



## rcw1 (24 September 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Cat's were short priced favourites @$1.47 to win it & as it turns out thrashed the Swan's by a whopping 81 points! (guess not many saw that coming).



Good evening Telamelo
Bookies had Rabbitohs at $2.35 
Panthers at $1.58

Rabbits on fire 🔥 at the moment.   Rcw1 2nd favourite team after beloved Cowboys. 

Kind regards  
Rcw


----------



## wayneL (25 September 2022)

27 units out, 32.30 units back (less  Betfair comms) at Belmont. 

Doing better at midweeks the last little while, but this is about an average winning day, a bit above average overall.


----------



## martaart077 (25 September 2022)

Cats ticked a lot of boxes yesterday.


----------



## rcw1 (28 September 2022)

Good afternoon,
Hoping you all are having a good day, today,

rcw1 midweek punt.  One only race   today (28/09/22):
Rosehill R4H1 Willinga Rufio 


Gamble safely and responsibly.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (1 October 2022)

Good morning champions,
No good with rcw1 midweek bet...  the horse is still coming home ha ha ha ha

Now then for today (01/10/22), these are rcw1 racing tips, gamble safely and responsibly.

Eagle Farm R2H5, R5H1, R6H8, R8H2, R9H11 (quinella R9 H13, 11)
Flemington R2H9, R4H11, R5H3, R7H2
Randwick  R4H8, R8H5
Morphettville  R1H1, R7H4

Happy punting, enjoy the atmosphere and the challenges  that await within the punting arena.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## wayneL (1 October 2022)

Had a couple of corkers at the midweeks, in keeping with the pattern ATM.

Kal Cup, anticipating a drawdown day:

R1 3 10 7
R2 1 3 4
R3 3 2 5
R4 2 3 8
R5 1 5 10
R6 2 4 1
R7 6 14 4
R8 Cup 9 6 4
R9 6 7 9


----------



## wayneL (1 October 2022)

Dead heat in the Epsom, one for the books.


----------



## rcw1 (1 October 2022)

wayneL said:


> Dead heat in the Epsom, one for the books.



wayneL
Ellsberg paid $3.70 fixed place
Wonder how the $1.5 million prize money will work now...

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (1 October 2022)

Good afternoon, rcw1 report card for racing 01/10/22:

Eagle Farm 5 races: salute x 2 and place x 1 Quinella - no close a 1st and 3rd
Flemington 4 races: salute x 1 and place x 1
Randwick 2 races: place x 1
Morphettville 2 races: salute x 1

Have a very nice Sunday.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## wayneL (1 October 2022)

wayneL said:


> ...anticipating a drawdown day:



My best tip of the day


----------



## wayneL (5 October 2022)

Here is my equity curve for the month of September. Red line is target, the yellow line is actual equity P&L in percentage terms.... just over 11% profit on capital (just shy of target), 20.6% on turnover. Well within 1SD of monthly results.

FWIW


----------



## wayneL (5 October 2022)

Picks today at Northam


1.  1 3 2
2.   1 5 2
3.   1 4 8
4.   3 7 6
^^^already run
5.  6 5 9
6.   6 5 1
7.   1 5 4


----------



## rcw1 (7 October 2022)

Good evening,

Big day tomorrow on the punt.  
Some group one racing at Caulfield including the Caulfield Guineas and the Silver Eagle at Randwick.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (8 October 2022)

Good morning champions
rcw1 tips for racing 8 October 2022
Gamble safely and responsibly.
Beer o’clock.  Punters hook in a great day fir raving enthusiasts… To those punting good fortune to each and every one of you.  The sport of kings  

Eagle Farm R2H9, R10H2;

Randwick R1H2, R2H12 and R8H12 (Group 1 Silver Eagle);

Caulfield R2H2, R7H7 (Group 1 Mighty Power),
R8H3 (Group 1 Guineas) and R9 H8 (Group 1 Toorak Handicap); and 

Morphettville:  R7H2, H8H6

Have a very good weekend.

Kind regards 
rcw


----------



## wayneL (8 October 2022)

Ascot

1  7,1,8
2  2,9,3
3. 2,4,7
4  9,5,6
5.  9,6,1
6.  3,13,7
7.  5,3,11
8.  6,8,4
9.  6,4,1
10. 6,12,4


----------



## Cam019 (8 October 2022)

peter2 said:


> Fantastic achievement in a very difficult activity.
> Is the system the one you described earlier?
> Are you betting on runners that are overlays according to your own generated odds?
> Or are you just betting a few top rated horses in a race if their ratings are high enough?  Dutching the race?
> ...






wayneL said:


> Peter I'll come back to this with some detail 👍



Any detail re the above @wayneL?


----------



## rcw1 (8 October 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning,
> rcw1 don't often perform post mortems when punting.
> However in Anamoe’s case, must do, jockey James McDonald talked of feeling invincible when he’s riding the superstar.  Most appropriate words to use, for mine.
> 
> ...



Good afternoon 
Those that backed class today in the Group 1 Mighty Power, (old Caulfield Stakes), Anamoe, well done 👍 rcw1 got $2.40 on the nose early on.  Sheer magic.  Cox plate here Anamoe comes.

## some problems racing at Randwick 

Kind regards 
Rcw


----------



## rcw1 (8 October 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning champions
> rcw1 tips for racing 8 October 2022
> Gamble safely and responsibly.
> Beer o’clock.  Punters hook in a great day fir raving enthusiasts… To those punting good fortune to each and every one of you.  The sport of kings
> ...



Good afternoon
Bet of day gotta say was:  R9H8 Tuvalu at Caulfield the Group 1 Toorak Handicap paid rcw1 $11 on the nose fixed … and $3.10 place … you bloody beauty K a r c h I n k

*rcw1 report card for racing 08/02/22:*

Eagle Farm 2 races: Salute x 1
Randwick 2 races / 1 race abandoned : Salute x 1; Place x 1
Caulfield 4 races:  Salute x 3
Morphettville 2 races:  no earn

Have a very nice Sunday. 

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## wayneL (8 October 2022)

wayneL said:


> Ascot
> 
> 1  7,1,8
> 2  2,9,3
> ...



The very best of days.

30 units expended, 57.9 units (less Betfair comms) back.

A volatile 8 days to kick off Oct, 14% drawdown last Sat, but back in black to the tune of 9% after today (almost double target) 

Still trying to devise an elegant mathematical solution to smooth out the equity curve


----------



## wayneL (8 October 2022)

Cam019 said:


> Any detail re the above @wayneL?



I am trying to develop a mechanical, mathematical, betting system using third party AI ratings, with a minimal probability of blowing the @#$& up.

The current system is working, but I'm not naive enough to believe that things can't go awfully wrong, having had a a couple of close calls.

Part of this is collecting stats with regards to venues, and race quality (maiden vs G1 and everything in between).

It's a ton of work, but this sort of shyt does tickle my fancy.


----------



## rcw1 (12 October 2022)

R2H9 Caulfield goes in 13 minutes


----------



## rcw1 (12 October 2022)

rcw1 said:


> R2H9 Caulfield goes in 13 minutes



Saluted 👍👍👍


----------



## rcw1 (15 October 2022)

Good morning Champions,

rcw1 racing tips for 15/10/22.  Gamble safely and responsibly.  
Caulfield R3H1; R7H2;  
Randwick R4H6; R7H1 Everest gotta go with Nature Strip; R8H3 Silver Eagle going with Vilana; R10H8; 
Eagle Farm R4H5; and 
Ascot R3H1  

Tis another great racing day.  Hook in, be bold be smart.  Beer o'clock ...

Have a great weekend.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (15 October 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning Champions,
> 
> rcw1 racing tips for 15/10/22.  Gamble safely and responsibly.
> Caulfield R3H1; R7H2;
> ...



Okay then, some more awe inspiring rcw1 bets been toying with, anyways, here goes:  

Eagle Farm R6H9, R7H14, R10H11;  
Randwick R3H1; R5H10; 
Caulfield R4H5, Quinella R7 H2, 11; and
Morphettville R5H4, R6H1

Thats surely it now for the day.  Gamble safely and responsibly. the 3rd at Randwick off in 27 minutes ..  3rd at Caulfield races in 11 minutes.  Bye 

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (15 October 2022)

Good afternoon

rcw1 report card for racing tips 15/10/22:

Eagle Farm:  4 Races:  salute x 1; place x 1;
Randwick:  6 Races:  salute x 2; place x 1;
Caulfield:  3 Races and 1 x Quinella:  salute x 2; place x 1; Quinella - no one leg the other 3rd ): ;
Morphettville: 2 Races:  1 x salute; and
Ascot:  1 Race:  1 x salute

Have a very nice Sunday.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (15 October 2022)

R6H1 at Morphettville was a scratching ... so coin only on one race at that meet  ...  silly me...


----------



## rcw1 (21 October 2022)

Good evening
rcw1 tip for the $2 million Group one Manikato Stakes R7 at Moonee Valley tomorrow (21/10/22) H10 Bella Nipotina.

Have a very nice night.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (21 October 2022)

More rcw1 tips for Moonee Valley tonight (21/10/22)
R1H4
R5 H3
R8H8

Punters hook in and gamble safely and responsibly ✔️✔️✔️


----------



## wayneL (21 October 2022)

rcw1 said:


> More rcw1 tips for Moonee Valley tonight (21/10/22)
> R1H4
> R5 H3
> R8H8
> ...



System selections

1.  1,4,2
2.  1,4,3
3.  4,7,6
4.  5,2,10
5.  3,4,2
6.  6,4,1
7.  5,10,7
8.  8,1,5

FWIW


----------



## rcw1 (21 October 2022)

rcw1 said:


> More rcw1 tips for Moonee Valley tonight (21/10/22)
> R1H4
> R5 H3
> R8H8



rcw1 tip for the $2 million Group one Manikato Stakes R7 at Moonee Valley tomorrow (21/10/22) H10 Bella Nipotina

Good evening
4 x races for 2 x places (R1 no 3rd dividend) and 2 races abandoned.

Until tomorrow then.
Good night Irene.

Kind regards 
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (22 October 2022)

Good morning
Interesting scenario … gone bush, Barra fishing.  Send out some livies, punt whilst waiting fot the ‘hits’, and hoping there is enough signal.  Ha ha ha 
Life is good 👍 
You know the song don’t worry be happy 😃 



Have a very nice day, today.

Kind regards
Rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (22 October 2022)

rcw1 racing  tips 22/10/22
Gamble safely and responsibly 
Doomben R1H2, R4H6. R9H5
MV R3H2, R4H10, R5H2, R6H6, R9H10 - Cox plate, R10H6 
Ascot R1H1


----------



## rcw1 (22 October 2022)

More … tips (no Barra yet damn it)
Doomben R7H1
Randwick R2H3, R4H8
MV R2H9, R8H11
Morphettvilje: R1H2, R8H10


----------



## rcw1 (22 October 2022)

Report card for rcw1 tips 22/10/22:

Doomben 4 races:  salutes x 2 place x 1 
MV 6 races:  salutes x 3 (Cox Plate Champion Anamoe 👍) place x 3
Ascot 1 race for 1 salute
Randwick 2 races:  1 x salute
Morphettville 2 races:  1 x salute

No Barra Bloody Mundi … always tomorrow to look 👀 forward to.

Anamoe … 
What a horse 🐎 Just beautiful 🤩
Cox plate 2022 winner.  
Nice, hoping fellow punters put some ‘hard earned’ on Anamoe.  

Have a great Sunday 

Kind regards 
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (22 October 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good evening
> rcw1 tip for the $2 million Group one Manikato Stakes R7 at Moonee Valley tomorrow (21/10/22) H10 Bella Nipotina.
> 
> Have a very nice night.
> ...



Good evening
This race was abandoned on 21/10/22 but  H10 raced today R11 at MV.  Boy did Bella Nipotina win - by 4 good lengths.  Class 💰💰
Nice 

Kind regards 
rcw1


----------



## wayneL (22 October 2022)

A very poor day for me at Ascot, down 19 units. Still up ~10% on capital for the month (a coupla percent below target).

The system actually picked winners all day at the Valley, just wasn't betting there 😭


----------



## rcw1 (29 October 2022)

Good morning,
Life on Punt:  todays specials Group one races:

Flemington
R6 Coolmore Stud Stakes
R7 Penfolds Victoria Derby
R8 Empire Rose Stakes

Rosehill
R6 Rosehill Gold Cup
R7 Nature Strip Stakes
R8 $10 million Golden Eagle

Tuesday more Group ones:
Flemington:  R7 Melbourne Cup
Randwick: R5 The Big Dance 

Edit add The big Dance


----------



## rcw1 (29 October 2022)

Good morning punting champions,
rcw1 racing tips for 29/10/22.  Working on others …  

Gamble safely and responsibly. 

RHill:  R4H12, R6H8, R7H7 R8H16 (Golden Eagle) 
Flem:  R1H6, R3H3, R5H8, R6H15, R7H2, R8H14
Eagle Farm:  R7H7 to beat short priced favourite H4 🎯, R8H8
Ascot:  R1H4, R6H6, R9H5


----------



## rcw1 (29 October 2022)

More rcw1 tips for today (29/10/22) after some due considerations … 

Eagle Farm:  R2H5, R10H3
Rosehill:  R10H6
Flemington:  R4H3; R9H10
Morphettville: R4H2, R8H7

Have a very nice weekend 
Kind regards
rcw


----------



## rcw1 (29 October 2022)

Good evening,
rcw1 report card for racing 29/10/22.
Struggled today with picking winners. That’s racing and the punting game. Till next Saturday, or before … 
Have a great Sunday. 

Rose Hill: 5 races – salutes x 1
Flemington: 8 races – salutes x 2; place x 1 
Eagle Farm: 4 races – place x 1 
Ascot: 3 races – salute x 1; place x 1 
Morphettville: 2 races – 1 x place 

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## wayneL (29 October 2022)

Ascot 30.75 units from 24 "invested".

Equity curve has been a relative bronc show this month, but all going okay. One day to go and if that's a positive day I might even hit target.


----------



## Telamelo (30 October 2022)

weather forecast for Tue Melb. Cup day is freezing cold, wet, windy with chance of storm's, hail & snow


----------



## rcw1 (30 October 2022)

Telamelo said:


> weather forecast for Tue Melb. Cup day is freezing cold, wet, windy with chance of storm's, hail & snow



Hello Telamelo
Yeah just heard that too.  rcw1 won't be there ... are you going Telamelo?

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## Telamelo (30 October 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Hello Telamelo
> Yeah just heard that too.  rcw1 won't be there ... are you going Telamelo?
> 
> Kind regards
> rcw1



Hello rcw1

Nope as usually spend cup day over a big bbq & drink's with friend's at home whilst watching the action & screaming at the big screen lol

How about you rcw1 ? Are you going ? Oh just re-read your post above noting you won't be going either


----------



## rcw1 (30 October 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Nah rather spend it over a bbq & drink's with friend's at home whilst watching the action on the big screen
> 
> Hello rcw1
> 
> ...



Hello Telamelo
Nope, be at the pub, hob knobbing it.. ha ha ha

Looking at Hoo Ya Mal for the race that stops the nation, thoughts on the big one at this early stage??

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## Telamelo (30 October 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Hello Telamelo
> Yeah just heard that too.  rcw1 won't be there ... are you going Telamelo?
> 
> Kind regards
> rcw1



Time to start studying the form quide/doing my homework lol as to shortlisting chances for the big race - usually put on a few multi-flexi trifecta's on the big race.


----------



## Telamelo (30 October 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Hello Telamelo
> Nope, be at the pub, hob knobbing it.. ha ha ha
> 
> Looking at Hoo Ya Mal for the race that stops the nation, thoughts on the big one at this early stage??
> ...



Thanks rcw1 as just read up about the horse you mentioned & it's chances

*12. HOO YA MAL

53.5kg — Barrier 15 — Odds: win $21, place $6 — T: Gai Waterhouse/Adrian Bott — J: Craig Williams*

Hoo Ya Mal has been very consistent, with the exception of his most recent performance in the G1 English St Leger (2922) at Doncaster. He was beaten 7.1L there after appearing to have every chance. Prior to that though he was a big winner over 2816m at Goodwood, after crossing the line with Deauville Legend in the G3 Gordon Stakes (2412m).

Why he can win: 
He was only 0.4L off Deauville Legend over 2412m three-back and his jockey dropped the whip there. Waterhouse won the 2013 Cup with Fiorente, who had also placed in the Gordon Stakes previously.

Why he can’t win: 
He was terrible in the English St Leger last start, with the soft conditions blamed for the performance. That doesn’t bode well if the track is a Soft 7 or heavy here.


----------



## rcw1 (30 October 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Time to start studying the form quide/doing my homework lol as to shortlisting chances for the big race - usually put on a few multi-flexi trifecta's on the big race



Yes will look at all races at Flemington, Randwick, Morphettville and Eagle Farm, cannot wait.... 
Bring it onnnnnnnnnnn

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (30 October 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Thanks rcw1 as just read up about the horse you mentioned & it's chances
> 
> *12. HOO YA MAL
> 
> ...



Yes, Telamelo, the other consideration for mine is:
He might be still 12 months away, buttttt, rcw1 view has exhibited potential to be special.
Will it be ready for Tuesday, thinking so, at the minute, but yet to make a decision...

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## Cam019 (30 October 2022)

Tip for today - E/W

Mornington - Race 5, Horse 9 *Mafiore *[$13/$3.40 currently].




Resuming after a 44-day spell. Drop-in class this run. Loves this longer trip. Great pedigree. Mafiore, out of Marotta by Fiorente.

Carried 59.5kg at his Maiden win by 2.3L at Geelong over 2400m. Definitely has more than an 8% chance of winning this race.

Only question mark is the 6-week spell. Happy to have E/W.


----------



## rcw1 (1 November 2022)

Good morning punters,
rcw1 racing tips for 01/11/22:  Good fortune.

Eagle Farm:
R1H12; R8H3

Randwick:
R4H8; R8H9

Flemington:
R4H12, R7H12 and R9H11

Bets already laid.  Thinking about some others...
Anyways, have a great Melbourne Cup 2022 Day and bring on the salutes....




Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (1 November 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning punters,
> rcw1 racing tips for 01/11/22:  Good fortune.
> 
> Eagle Farm:
> ...



Good afternoon
rcw1 report card for racing 01/11/22:

Eagle Farm 2 races:  1 x salute and 1 x place
Randwick 2 races: 1 x place
Flemington 3 races: No earn ):

_A good jockey doesn’t need orders and a bad jockey couldn’t carry them out anyway; so it’s best not to give them any  (_Lester Piggott).

Have a good day tomorrow.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## wayneL (1 November 2022)

Drunken cup day musings:

It just one really strong observation I can make with my system and its use of AI ratings, it doesn't perform well on days where there are a lot of quality races... Carnival days and what night. 

Although I did have a flutter in the cup (unsuccessful) I didn't apply my system at Flemington today and had I, it would have been disappointing.

While the AI does appreciate exposed form, when there is a plethora of talent in a field obviously randomness takes over.

Complex systems, chaos theory, too many damned butterflies flapping their wings.

However my day today at Ascot was spectacular, thanks to race 8. Everything was operating well within one standard deviation, a snoozefest as far as my system is concerned. It could have gone either way either a small loss or a small gain.

But then in race 8, Laced Up Heels, offended that her market price at $23.82, was three times her rated price, made her systems daddy a very proud man that he is a believer in randomness and chaos theory.

Now in the grand scheme of things, well this is a stunning return in an individual bet, I have tried to design my system so that over the next 1000 bets it doesn't matter a jot.

But it was nice to cheer her in on a boat surrounded by equally drunken fools who now I think I'm a guru


----------



## rcw1 (1 November 2022)

wayneL said:


> Drunken cup day musings:
> 
> It just one really strong observation I can make with my system and its use of AI ratings, it doesn't perform well on days where there are a lot of quality races... Carnival days and what night.
> 
> ...



Hello wayneL
As you would be fully aware, very hard to do, pick a winner like that with them odds.  Great stuff, impressive.  
They should come along more regularly 
Had a quick peak at the video of R8, great ride and good kick.  Perfect distance 1400, for Laced Up Heels. Thanks for the heads up, rcw1 has placed in black book.

Until Thursday then, back at Flemington, for mine.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## wayneL (1 November 2022)

Oct Equity curve


----------



## rcw1 (5 November 2022)

Good evening
Just putting it out there ...
Gotta go with Nature Strip to win the Darley Champions Sprint, R6 at Flemington tomorrow.  Captured $1.95 fixed.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (5 November 2022)

Good evening again
Just putting it out there too, that Anamoe will take out the TAB Champion Stakes tomorrow, in R8 at Flemington.
Tote this one on the nose.

Have a very nice weekend.  Punters 5 group one races, 3 at Flemington and 2 at Rosehill.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (5 November 2022)

Good morning everybody,
Hoping your start to the weekend has been kind.

Anyways, punters dream fields assembled today, across a multitude of venues, choose wisely, bet responsibly, and very good fortune to those having a punt today.

rcw1 racing tips of 05/11/22, more to come ... as it becomes clearer ...  

Ascot:  R2H5
Doomben:  R2H3, R5H2
Flemington:  *R6H1*, R7H8, *R8H7,* R9H6
Morphettville:  R7H11
Rosehill:  R4H4, R5H5, R7H12, R9H4, R10H4

Have a wonderful day, today.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (5 November 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning everybody,
> Hoping your start to the weekend has been kind.
> 
> Anyways, punters dream fields assembled today, across a multitude of venues, choose wisely, bet responsibly, and very good fortune to those having a punt today.
> ...




and further

Flemington R1H6 goes in 5 and R5H4
Doomben R6H9, R7H7
Rosehill R2H5
Morphettville R1 H5 AND R5H7


----------



## rcw1 (5 November 2022)

Of the 14 runners that participated in the Darley Champions Sprint, R6 at Flemington, rcw1 had blackbook records on all 14 horses... Roch N Horse, an outstanding NZ born horse, saluted paying a massive $23.40 and $4.20 tote.  

Done some good dough on Nature Strip... who run second, may well have been last... 😩😖 Tough gig the racing game. Anyways nothing a beer won't fix...

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (5 November 2022)

Good evening
rcw1 report card for racing tips 05/11/22:

Anomoe failed to place today. The TAB Champion Stakes well won by Zaaki for the second year in a row. Great horse that it is. Personally, didn’t believe that it could. Zaaki owns this race, way to good today.

Ascot: 1 race for 1 salute
Doomben: 4 races for 1 x salute and 2 x places
Flemington: 6 races for 1 x salute and 2 x places
Morphettville: 3 races for no earn
*Rosehill: 5 races for 3 x salutes and 1 x place*

Anyways, hoping punters had good fortune today.
Until next week then….

Edit signiture block

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## Telamelo (5 November 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good evening
> rcw1 report card for racing tips 05/11/22:
> 
> Anomoe failed to place today. The TAB Champion Stakes well won by Zaaki for the second year in a row. Great horse that it is. Personally, didn’t believe that it could. Zaaki owns this race, way to good today.
> ...



Good Evening rcw1

Seemed a testing day at the races for you but at least you saluted a few winner's at Rosehill to somewhat save the day - as you said nothing that a couple of beers won't fix lol 

P.S. I failed to collect a big first four dividend payout on the Melb. Cup (didn't have horse that finished 2nd - had it for 3rd & 4th instead)

Today Flemington R4 H11 saluted - my only bet for the day 

Cheers tela


----------



## rcw1 (5 November 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Good Evening rcw1
> 
> Seemed a testing day at the races for you but at least you saluted a few winner's at Rosehill to somewhat save the day - as you said nothing that a couple of beers won't fix lol
> 
> ...



Good evening Telamelo
Well done good pick up.  Nice select Chris Waller stable ✅✅✅

Had another look at the race.  Great ride and magic turn of pace by Soulcombe way too good for the field.  Blackbooked now, thanks for that. 

Punting colleague of rcw picked up the first 4, had 5% on 145K.  He is till p i 5 5 ed  ha ha ha ha. Didn't but buy rcw1 a beer either... not yer anyways. Have a nice Sunday.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (12 November 2022)

Good morning
rcw1 tips for racing 12/11/22.  There will be others when rcw1 good to go.   Gamble safely and responsibly.  Group one race today at Newcastle the Hunter, Race 8.

Morphettville:  R3H1; R6H1; R7H1
Doomben: R1H2; R3H6; R5H5; R9H10
Ascot:  R8H7
Cranbourne:  R3H3; R8H8

Punters hook in and good fortune everyone.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (12 November 2022)

More rcw1 tips for racing 12/11/22:
and a right cross to the Bookies ha ha ha ha ha

Doomben:  R8H2
Newcastle:  R4H8;  R6H7
Cranbourne:  R4H4; R9H2
Morphettville:  R1H2; R2H2

Beer O'Clock.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## wayneL (12 November 2022)

Big day at Ascot today, probably going to be a tough day for the ratings.

1.  6,11,4
2.  5,6,7
3.  1,10,4
4.  2,1,9
5.  5,13,2
6.  1,3,5
7.  1,10,14
8.  10,7,9
9.  10,11,12


----------



## rcw1 (12 November 2022)

Good evening,
rcw1 report card for racing 12/11/22.

Morphettville:  race meet abandoned 
Doomben: five races - 2 x salutes and 3 x places (2 places no 3rd dividend) 
Ascot: R8H7 Scratched
Cranbourne: four races - 1 x salute and 2 x places
Newcastle: two races - 1 x salute and 1 x place

Have a very nice Sunday

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## noirua (13 November 2022)

Evil Diaries: Easy come, easy go - Master Investor
					

Simon Cawkwell, AKA Evil Knievil, with his latest trading and gambling exploits – writing exclusively for Master Investor.




					masterinvestor.co.uk
				



A heavyweight gambler who's biggest winnings on a race day exceeded $800,000. Easy if your net wealth is reputed to be over $100 million.  I don't think that was obtained to a great degree from the world's race tracks.

Much UK related but worth listening to. I believe he's still recovering from cancer. If you get it right big time you find they ban you - a great honour I suppose.


----------



## rcw1 (13 November 2022)

Good morning

Dogs Geelong.  R10#7 Trapped.  If you are going on, back late as punters should be throwing coin at #1.  Gamble safely and responsibly. 

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (13 November 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Dogs Geelong.  R10#7 Trapped.  If you are going on, back late as punters should be throwing coin at #1.  Gamble safely and responsibly.
> 
> ...



Come home 2nd paid $1.50 fixed. 
E/W bet so bookies had a win.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (19 November 2022)

Good morning 
rcw1 racing tips for 19/11/22.  More to follow perhaps 🤔…. 

Punters hook in and very good fortune. 
Gamble safely and responsibly.

Ballarat:  R1H6, R6H8, R8H3 and R10H8
Kemble Grange:  R6H12

Kind regards 
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (19 November 2022)

Good afternoon 
Punters after some consideration more rcw1 tips …. 👍👍👍
Sunshine Coast R7H9, R9H8
Kembla Grange R4H8
Ballarat R9H7, R10H1
Morphettville R6H6, R8H6 

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## wayneL (19 November 2022)

Non-system pick for the Railway Stakes at Ascot today, No8 Karlis Karma EW.


----------



## Cam019 (19 November 2022)

wayneL said:


> Non-system pick for the Railway Stakes at Ascot today, No8 Karlis Karma EW.



Karli's Karma is No 10 @wayneL, you mean No 8 or No 10?


----------



## wayneL (19 November 2022)

Cam019 said:


> Karli's Karma is No 10 @wayneL, you mean No 8 or No 10?



Yes, apologies no10. 👍


----------



## rcw1 (19 November 2022)

Good afternoon
rcw1 report card for racing 19/11/22:

Ballarat 5 races for 6 bets:  Salute x 1; Place x 3
Kemble Grange two races for Salute x 1;
Sunshine Coast two races for Place x 2;
Morphettville two races for no earn.

Have a very nice Sunday.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## wayneL (19 November 2022)

WA Guineas, H16 Linden Lady, place bet


----------



## rcw1 (23 November 2022)

Good afternoon
rcw1 racing tips for racing today (23/11/22)

Sandown Lake R7H5; and
Doomben R5H5

Gamble safely and responsibly.

Have a very nice day, today.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (23 November 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good afternoon
> rcw1 racing tips for racing today (23/11/22)
> 
> Sandown Lake R7H5; and
> ...



Good evening,

Both tips - horse come in second.
Both had coin on EW.  Best was, R7H5 at Sandown paid $1.95 fixed.

To bad how sad...

Have a very nice evening.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (26 November 2022)

Good morning punters,
Hoping you are ready to rock and roll and kick some arse today ... ha ha ha ha
One group one race today.  Ascot Race 8, Winterbottom Stakes, pretty good field assembled.
*
WayneL:  Ascot your patch, be mighty interested in your thought on this race M8*

rcw1 racing tips for 26/11/2022.  Gamble safely and responsibly.

Rosehill R3H7; R5H10
Caulfield:  R6H1 & 9; R9H7
Gold Coast R3H3; R9H10 both horses from the Heathcote stable in Brisvagus

Just a taste...  More to come.

Have a very nice day, today.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (26 November 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning punters,
> Hoping you are ready to rock and roll and kick some arse today ... ha ha ha ha
> One group one race today.  Ascot Race 8, Winterbottom Stakes, pretty good field assembled.
> 
> ...



More rcw1 tips for 26/11/22
Gold Coast R4H8
Rosehill R4H10 R9H8
Caulfield R5H7
Morphettville R6H11 R8H12

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (26 November 2022)

Ascot today 26/11/22

R 1 no 7 win 
R 2 no 2 win
R 4 no 11 win
R 6 no 2 win
R 7 no 14 win
R 9 no 11 will win
All short but best horses normally win on this day

Rcw1


----------



## wayneL (26 November 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning punters,
> Hoping you are ready to rock and roll and kick some arse today ... ha ha ha ha
> One group one race today.  Ascot Race 8, Winterbottom Stakes, pretty good field assembled.
> *
> ...



Machine ratings are 1,4,14,5 

However these Perth group races tend to be pretty open affairs.

The Pikemeister is back in town and on the 5. Rothfire the top rater is one of the blow ins and has Damian on, but outside of my mechanical system, find it hard to warm to.... Perhaps because I dislike Heathcote so much (ah emotions getting the way).

It's the 14 for me, with low confidence.


----------



## rcw1 (26 November 2022)

wayneL said:


> Machine ratings are 1,4,14,5
> 
> However these Perth group races tend to be pretty open affairs.
> 
> ...



K thanks for that.
Do have some issues with Rothfire, but it is due for a win.  Damian riding, dry and 1200M.  Coin on... 

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## wayneL (26 November 2022)

rcw1 said:


> K thanks for that.
> Do have some issues with Rothfire, but it is due for a win.  Damian riding, dry and 1200M.  Coin on...
> 
> Kind regards
> rcw1



Might make an interesting discussion one day... Exceptional jockeys. 

Damian is one of the best of course, beautiful hands and great temperament.


----------



## rcw1 (26 November 2022)

wayneL said:


> Might make an interesting discussion one day... Exceptional jockeys.
> 
> Damian is one of the best of course, beautiful hands and great temperament.



100%
H16 carrying 51.5kgs and unbeaten ,,,
edit riden by Steve Parnham no slouch


----------



## wayneL (26 November 2022)

wayneL said:


> Might make an interesting discussion one day... Exceptional jockeys.
> 
> Damian is one of the best of course, beautiful hands and great temperament.



As some may know, wayneL trained a few Yang Yang gallopers once upon a time. 

The best rider to ever ride any of my nags... Mr L (Mick) Ditman. His reputation as "The Enforcer" because of his riding vigour, belied his true talent.... finesse. Best hands I have ever seen on a jockey.

Second best (a very close second) Craig Williams. He rode for me a lot and had the interest in technique to take lessons from Mrs wayneL to improve his feel, and quite easily the canniest rider in the last 50 years.

Lots of other less recognised ones out there too.


----------



## rcw1 (26 November 2022)

wayneL said:


> As some may know, wayneL trained a few Yang Yang gallopers once upon a time.



no rcw1 wasn't aware.  Nice one.  we should talk more... the only training rcw1 done got to do with XXXX beer in glass into mouth .. ha ha ha ha 
Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (26 November 2022)

Good evening
rcw1 report card for racing 26/11/22:

Ascot (the saviour ha ha ha ha) seven races:  Salute x 4;  Place x 1
Rosehill four races for one salute;
Caulfield three races for four bets:  Place x 2;
Gold Coast four races (one more than disclosed just prior to commencement of Race7 H10 - place bet only $4 fixed come home  -  Place x 2;
Morphettville two races for one salute.

Until next then, or sooner.
Have a great Sunday.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (30 November 2022)

Good evening





						European star Alcohol Free sold for $10m to race in Australia
					

European Group 1 winner Alcohol Free, who defeated top sprinter Artorius in the July Cup, is set to continue her racing in Australia.




					www.racenet.com.au
				




Reckon will add to the excitement of horse racing in Australia.  

kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (3 December 2022)

Good morning punters...
Okay then here goes, rcw1 racing tips for 03/12/22:

Pakenham:  R1H5; R7H4; R8H5
Rosehill:  R6H13; R7H7
Morphettville:  R3H6
Ascot:  R2H2
Doomben:  R6H1

1st at Pakenham goes in 15...

Gamble safely and responsibly.
Good forntune to those having a right ol punt today.

Beer oclock.  More tips pending.

Have a great Satiurday arvo.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (3 December 2022)

Good afternoon,
Some more tips for racing 03/12/22 reckon Ascot might again be kind to rcw1 🤞🤞🤞
Having said this why not all meets today !!!

Pakenham: R6H10
Rosehill: R4H7; R10H3
Morphettville: R9H1
Ascot: R1H1; R3H5; R4H9; R8H1 - got coin also on 12 for this race
Doomben: R9H3

Have a great arvo

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (3 December 2022)

Good evening
rcw1 report card for racing 03/12/22.

Pakenham:  four races for one salute;
Rosehill:  four races for no return;
Morphettville:  two races for two salutes;
Ascot:  five races for six bets: 1 place 
Doomben:  2 races for two places

Not real flash punting today.  Lost plenty of coin.  If it wasn't for Morphettville would have had to just eat and drink bread and water... for a long while...   Gotta take the good with the bad, tis the way it is.... 

Have a very nice Sunday.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (8 December 2022)

Good afternoon 
Speckie bet today 08/12/22:

Cairns R6H4. rcw1 on fixed $26 win and $4.20 place  

Have a very nice day.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (8 December 2022)

No good R6 H4 ):
It’s still coming home ha ha ha

Kind regards 
rcw1


----------



## wayneL (8 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> No good R6 H4 ):
> It’s still coming home ha ha ha
> 
> Kind regards
> rcw1



Life on the punt, brother. The agony and the ecstasy.


----------



## rcw1 (10 December 2022)

Good morning punters,
rcw1 racing tips for 10/12/22.
Nice 👍 

Gamble safely and responsibly.  

Randwick R2H1; R4H5; R6H7
Sandown:  R2H3; R3H1; R6H8; R7H12; R8H6 

More to come, reckon.

Any others punter out there ?? Hook in and good fortune champions.

Have a safe and happy Christmas and prosperous 2023.

Kind regards 
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (10 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning punters,
> rcw1 racing tips for 10/12/22.
> Nice 👍
> 
> ...



Good afternoon punters

*some more rcw1 tips:*

Eagle Farm:  R6H6, R9H12
Randwick:  R9H1
Sandown:  R5H6 goes in 25 minutes ... 
Morphettville:  R9H7

Gamble safely and responsibly

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (10 December 2022)

Good afternoon
rcw1 report card for racing 10/12/22:

Randwick:  four races for 1 x salute and 2 x places;
Sandown:  six races for 3 x salutes and 2 x places;
Eagle Farm:  two races for 2 x salutes;
Morphettville: two races (R2H7) for 1 x salute and 1 x place

In the end much better punting performance today.   Had a most enjoyable day at the track in Townsville.  Very hot and humid.  Picked several winners there too.  Goes without saying, always good to be on the end of some good wins on the punt.

Until next Saturday then, or before.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## Captain_Chaza (10 December 2022)

*Talk is Cheap!*
However I have heard that it is very hot up there


I see no logbooks /spread-sheets  before the fact here to support your  brilliant investing  (Here Say)

Are we all supposed to say  blindly  WELL DONE!    ??????
	

		
			
		

		
	




I Don't Think So!


----------



## rcw1 (10 December 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> *Talk is Cheap!*
> However I have heard that it is very hot up there
> View attachment 150323
> 
> ...



Good evening Captain_Chaza,

*Talk is Cheap!*
_100%_

However I have heard that it is very hot up there
_Correct again 100%_

I see no logbooks /spread-sheets before the fact here to support your brilliant investing  (Here Say)
_All tips are published in the thread before the races, have done so every Saturday for months...  Nothing knew really.  Only exception to this fact, for the first time, was Townsville at the track, last minute bets with bookies... for the locals.  Neither here or there for mine._

Are we all supposed to say  blindly  WELL DONE!    ??????
_Not at all.  Couldn't care less.  rcw1 publishes his tips before the races, it is only good practice to publish the outcomes whether they be good or bad.  Consistent in this regard.  End of story..._

Have a very nice evening.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## Captain_Chaza (10 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good evening Captain_Chaza,
> 
> *Talk is Cheap!*
> _100%_
> ...



My Sincerest Apologies Rcw1
Some how I missed the Tips beforehand  
and
I  Missed out on all the winnings

I just can't WIN when it comes to GAMBLING

*The Share Market is So Much Kinder!*


----------



## wayneL (11 December 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> My Sincerest Apologies Rcw1
> Some how I missed the Tips beforehand
> and
> I  Missed out on all the winnings
> ...



You shouldn't gamble when you gamble. 

Of course it's more difficult punting on yang-yangs than crappy companies on the ASX, but as ever, the key is in creating a positive expectancy... IOW, an edge.

But punting on the ponies has more action, a larger turnover of capital (and why you REALLY need that positive expectancy)

Additionally, insider trading and knowing people in low places) is completely legal  I have written on this point before.

That said, mathematics plus reasonable analysis can deliver that positive expectancy; which is what I rely on more so these days.

It's not a lot different to a mechanical technical trading system.


----------



## macca (13 December 2022)

Skullduggery at the dish lickers 

just watching a few races and the dogs are at Horsham, first starter is $2.50 with 90 secs to jump.

Blink ! now $2, interesting say I then blink again $1.30 I guess it is trialling well

Only won buy about 5 lengths


----------



## divs4ever (13 December 2022)

macca said:


> Skullduggery at the dish lickers
> 
> just watching a few races and the dogs are at Horsham, first starter is $2.50 with 90 secs to jump.
> 
> ...



i haven't followed the dishies  for decades  , but when i did , you have to remember the small owners are often trying ( with or without skulduggery ) most of the time  ( it is not as though you can tell the jockey   ' to hold it back midfield ' or 'just run a place , the big one is next week ' , the best the handler can do is stand on a toe or catch the tail in the box door


----------



## macca (13 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> i haven't followed the dishies  for decades  , but when i did , you have to remember the small owners are often trying ( with or without skulduggery ) most of the time  ( it is not as though you can tell the jockey   ' to hold it back midfield ' or 'just run a place , the big one is next week ' , the best the handler can do is stand on a toe or catch the tail in the box door




Nah................ never happen mate


----------



## Captain_Chaza (13 December 2022)

I only gamble on BLACKJACK and have been quite successful

I only have One (1)  Rule at the table
*ie: " I Never Bust"
Yes!
I sit on 13 *
I suggest  not to sit on the last seat at the table as you will get blamed for all their losses


----------



## macca (13 December 2022)

A thousand stories of the doggies, one I love is when a mate of mine took 3 dogs to " a bush track" they were all in the same race with one other local dog.

My mate decides that his dogs are "too tired" from travelling so backed the local for Lots.

Just before jump the local money all goes on my mates dogs, he says to the local trainer " mate all mine are legless, you have to win" Local says mine has never gone past a dog in its life, you are going to win whether you like it or not


----------



## divs4ever (13 December 2022)

yeah , i should probably  leaving sleeping dog stories lie  ( just in case the owners/trainers  are still alive  and sue  to squash the stories )


----------



## macca (13 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> yeah , i should probably  leaving sleeping dog stories lie  ( just in case the owners/trainers  are still alive  and sue  to squash the stories )



No names no problems


----------



## divs4ever (13 December 2022)

macca said:


> No names no problems



LOL , some are so  outrageous   , no names are needed 

 one i can tell  .. because all the participants   were alive and adult in the 1920's  ( so unlikely to be alive now )

 back in those days   the track races   were all straight tracks   ( they had live-hare coursing    for the 'working greyhounds ' in other areas )

 well one young owner/breeder/trainer  had a bit of a knack  of breeding  talented dogs   

 so anyway   he had this young dog   with a bit of class ( but no experience ) in this straight race  in a mixed low grade field ,   so the race starts  his dog wins easily   so much so,  the owner walks over puts the collar on his dog   and wanders off the track before the second runner gets to the finish post    and the rest  of the field finishes in their own time later  ,  nothing much special until  they put up the results  , and the young guy's dog finishes FOURTH !! ,
 needless to say the young guy  walks up to the chief steward and asks ' what the heck ' ( or something similar ) the reply  from the chief steward   was  'sorry Arnie  , this was a benefit  some of the guys are doing it tough '


----------



## wayneL (13 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> yeah , i should probably  leaving sleeping dog stories lie  ( just in case the owners/trainers  are still alive  and sue  to squash the stories )



I have a evenings worth of stories, both harness and gallops, like I could on for hours with what I know.


----------



## macca (13 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> I have a evenings worth of stories, both harness and gallops, like I could on for hours with what I know.




As the only punter in our family I sometimes tell a yarn at Xmas etc and the others look at me with disbelief but in reality I have toned it down a bit 

I used to play two up 5 days a week in the local bush after work, some of those blokes were such characters, all the crazy nick names they had for each other were so funny. Half of them I did know their real name, fond memories


----------



## Captain_Chaza (13 December 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> I only gamble on BLACKJACK and have been quite successful
> 
> I only have One (1)  Rule at the table
> *ie: " I Never Bust"
> ...



It is very similar the Share Market
  Let's Face It!
Nobody starts off with a long term plan in mind
I Believe we all start off with a short term goal of winning  and then move the goal posts to Medium Term and even worse

At least we don't lose instantly
Betting on the Dogs to me is like Premature Ejaculation if you win


----------



## rcw1 (13 December 2022)

Good evening
The racing industry has been cleaned up allot past 25 or so years.  
Stories and folklore galore, different eras way different characters.  rcw1 will go to the grave with somethings ....   ha ha ha ha.  
Loved every minute of it all.  Still do.

Have a happy and safe Christmas and prosperous new year.


----------



## wayneL (13 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good evening
> The racing industry has been cleaned up allot past 25 or so years.
> Stories and folklore galore, different eras way different characters.  rcw1 will go to the grave with somethings ....   ha ha ha ha.
> Loved every minute of it all.  Still do.
> ...



Indeedy.

Not half the shenanigans go on now as they used to.

Do you remember the elephant juice controversy rcw?

Very Bad juju all that


----------



## divs4ever (13 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good evening
> The racing industry has been cleaned up allot past 25 or so years.
> Stories and folklore galore, different eras way different characters.  rcw1 will go to the grave with somethings ....   ha ha ha ha.
> Loved every minute of it all.  Still do.
> ...



has it ??
 or have the officials been more clever in their  schemes ,because the best schemes nearly always involve an official ( or more ) that are willing to relax the rules a little .

in the past i had friends in the pigeon racing community ( that also raced dishies ) turns out the pigeons were the test subjects for the newer substances ( improvements/bloodwork after the race etc etc )

 enjoy the Festive season  , while i try to buy more TAH and TLC ( cheap )


----------



## wayneL (13 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> has it ??
> or have the officials been more clever in their  schemes ,because the best schemes nearly always involve an official ( or more ) that are willing to relax the rules a little .
> 
> in the past i had friends in the pigeon racing community ( that also raced dishies ) turns out the pigeons were the test subjects for the newer substances ( improvements/bloodwork after the race etc etc )
> ...



I have stories about that too.


----------



## rcw1 (13 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> Indeedy.
> 
> Not half the shenanigans go on now as they used to.
> 
> ...



Hey wayneL, 100% 
Doesn't seem all the long ago ... now... 40 years ha ha ha ha, maybe 80's, southern states or out your way did it initially surface ?

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (13 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> has it ??
> or have the officials been more clever in their  schemes ,because the best schemes nearly always involve an official ( or more ) that are willing to relax the rules a little .
> 
> in the past i had friends in the pigeon racing community ( that also raced dishies ) turns out the pigeons were the test subjects for the newer substances ( improvements/bloodwork after the race etc etc )
> ...



Hey divs4ever, regulated will always get some corruption, non regulated free for all... 
But yeah 100%, regulated, much cleaner than in the day, no doubt about that.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (13 December 2022)

Good evening
might have a punt tomorrow, Sandown, Belmont and Doomben and give rcw1 coin back to the bookies ha ha ha ha ha, pigs arse, not if rcw1 can help it anyways...

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## wayneL (13 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Hey wayneL, 100%
> Doesn't seem all the long ago ... now... 40 years ha ha ha ha, maybe 80's, southern states or out your way did it initially surface ?
> 
> Kind regards
> rcw1



I was over here, a family "friends" were involved, big names.

Our vet at the time (and a bloody top vet he was) topped himself, suspicion was that it was something somehow to do with the whole dastardly situation.


----------



## rcw1 (13 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> I was over here, a family "friends" were involved, big names.
> 
> Our vet at the time (and a bloody top vet he was) topped himself, suspicion was that it was something somehow to do with the whole dastardly situation.



Nasty ending then... M8

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## macca (14 December 2022)

I will also agree that it is much cleaner than it used to be, video replays from all angles helped dramatically.

The dramatic increase in prize money has also helped clean up the sport, in NSW the dogs trainers now get $60 per dog just for racing.

If you have 4 dogs in the trailer that is $240 just for turning up, so two days a week and you have enough to feed and vet your dogs, plus a winner now and then and it is a living.

Still on the dogs, the prize money is no where near the horses but you can have a very nice pet that happens to be a greyhound bitch, $3k for some top notch semen and 6 pups that might win a Million for you. 

A race in Melbourne a few weeks back, 4 dogs in the race, the lowest earner had won $400k prizemoney, all the others were over $1 mill, Nice little hobby 

Of course, there are still lots of tricks like which one is trialling the best, so having a punt is still there if you wish.


----------



## wayneL (14 December 2022)

macca said:


> I will also agree that it is much cleaner than it used to be, video replays from all angles helped dramatically.
> 
> The dramatic increase in prize money has also helped clean up the sport, in NSW the dogs trainers now get $60 per dog just for racing.
> 
> ...



It's nice that there is a big push for rehoming the dogs when they have finished racing. I know a few people that have taken them on and they make lovely pets.


----------



## macca (15 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> It's nice that there is a big push for rehoming the dogs when they have finished racing. I know a few people that have taken them on and they make lovely pets.




Yes, absolutely the best thing ever for the greyhound industry, our daughter had one as well but she knew what they were like from working in a vet while at Uni.

Most are real characters and are Very used to humans and are really quite lazy dogs when not at the races. 

I think they now have a passport in some states, they have a record of every thing and when the old dogs die the Vet signs off on it which is better then any other breed.

Some of the fighting breeds get a really tough life.


----------



## divs4ever (15 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> It's nice that there is a big push for rehoming the dogs when they have finished racing. I know a few people that have taken them on and they make lovely pets.



depends on the animal and who trained it 

 i had one with a broken leg ( permanently  disabled )  but retrained as the kennel guard dog  ( by the previous owner )  took me more than a month before  i could just walk up and feed/water it ( muzzle or no muzzle )

 others  had some less harmful quirks  ( like eating peaches straight from the tree ) and some still HATED cats 

 sure they can be great pets  but watch out running around with them in the park/yard  those collisions can cripple ( you and your family ) 35 kg @ more than 40kmh is a nasty hit even if they just bump you playfully


----------



## macca (15 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> depends on the animal and who trained it
> 
> i had one with a broken leg ( permanently  disabled )  but retrained as the kennel guard dog  ( by the previous owner )  took me more than a month before  i could just walk up and feed/water it ( muzzle or no muzzle )
> 
> ...



I knew a breeder who got a broken leg from playful puppies having a morning run, not happy but at least they were fast pups


----------



## divs4ever (15 December 2022)

macca said:


> I knew a breeder who got a broken leg from playful puppies having a morning run, not happy but at least they were fast pups



yes happened a couple of times with my former circle of acquaintances ( one, got a stuffed hip and knee )  ,

 i was lucky when i was bumped , more of a cartoon like tumble  , all dirt/grass stained clothes , no hospital trip  ( the animal was not that fast but 45 kg  and i was about 55 kg back then , sometimes being a lightweight is a good thing )  , could have been worse it could have been the stud dog  ( who returned to the track after a broken leg and wrist  and flattened , LITERALLY, some of the fastest sprinters in Australia at the time -at the start  , i should have hit up the bookies to share the food  bill  , LOL , 3 heavily backed odds-on favourites in a row taken out within 10 metres  .


----------



## rcw1 (15 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> yes happened a couple of times with my former circle of acquaintances ( one, got a stuffed hip and knee )  ,
> 
> i was lucky when i was bumped , more of a cartoon like tumble  , all dirt/grass stained clothes , no hospital trip  ( the animal was not that fast but 45 kg  and i was about 55 kg back then , sometimes being a lightweight is a good thing )  , could have been worse it could have been the stud dog  ( who returned to the track after a broken leg and wrist  and flattened , LITERALLY, some of the fastest sprinters in Australia at the time -at the start  , i should have hit up the bookies to share the food  bill  , LOL , 3 heavily backed odds-on favourites in a row taken out within 10 metres  .



divs4ever, at 55kg, hope you didn't spend too much time walking around in strong wind, as you could have ended up anywhere  ha ha ha ha

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## divs4ever (15 December 2022)

actually i spent my young adult years racing bicycles in the wind ( road )   and the worst windy day  i finished 8th  ( and final finisher ) in a race with more than sixty starters , sometimes  that wind is a friend    i sometimes used sailing techniques in cross-winds to some benefit


----------



## rcw1 (17 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> actually i spent my young adult years racing bicycles in the wind ( road )   and the worst windy day  i finished 8th  ( and final finisher ) in a race with more than sixty starters , sometimes  that wind is a friend    i sometimes used sailing techniques in cross-winds to some benefit



Good morning divs4ever,
Do a fair bit of running, well, rcw1 shuffle... ha ha ha ha, clears the mind, opens the soul... makes for better judgement just prior to the punt and inordinate alcohol consumption ha ha ha ha.  and further pucks rcw1 knees... 

Have a good day.  About to unload some tips... gotta be in it to win it...

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (17 December 2022)

Good morning punters,
Good fortune today.  Some pretty good fields assembled for pre-xmas racing.

Gamble safely and responsibly....

Eagle Farm:  R1H1; R8H1
Randwick:  R5H6; R7H4; R8H9
Flemington:  R1H12; R7H10; R9H12

There will be more tips, currently working through the fields, at the minute.  Reckon so, anyways..

Have a safe and happy Christmas and prosperous new year.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (17 December 2022)

Good morning
Some more tips....

Gawler R6H6
Flemington R7H6
Randwick R10H6
Eagle Farm R2H8 and R6H8

Hook in Punters.


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## divs4ever (17 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning
> Some more tips....
> 
> Gawler R6H6
> ...



doesn't that touch upon  a few 'touchy ' subjects  ( like who checked the plane before take-off , for one )


----------



## rcw1 (17 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> doesn't that touch upon  a few 'touchy ' subjects  ( like who checked the plane before take-off , for one )



Hello divs4ever, come across the cartoon researching the punt, laughed and laughed, took rcw1 fancy  to it ...  Coping a flogging in the punt at the minute, hoping the last few come home otherwise the beer ain't gunna taste all that great, and you carn't have that happening... 

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (17 December 2022)

Ascot R5H3 goes in 39 minutes... 

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## divs4ever (17 December 2022)

am still watching  TAH , for another run under $1  , since the casino game has been  raided there is only TLC and TAH  worth a punt  ( IMHO )


----------



## rcw1 (17 December 2022)

Good afternoon
rcw1 report card for racing 17/12/22:

Eagle Farm:  four races no earn ):  ;
Randwick:  four races for five horses punted - two x places;
Flemington:  three races for - two x places;
Gawler:  one race for - one x salute;
Ascot:  one race for - one x place.

Anyways, until next time then.  

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (18 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning punters,
> Good fortune today.  Some pretty good fields assembled for pre-xmas racing.
> 
> Gamble safely and responsibly....
> ...



rcw1 as I have mentioned in the past the only winner at the neddies is me or my ilk. Selling hay to owners, trainers and mugs who think they have the next major Cup winner. Guaranteed winner at $10 a bale min 50 delivered. Folding is the preferred form of payment, thankyou !!!!!


----------



## farmerge (18 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good afternoon
> rcw1 report card for racing 17/12/22:
> 
> Eagle Farm:  four races no earn ):  ;
> ...



rcw1 is it beer or champagne money for today's efforts.
Noticed there is no disparaging comments from the "lad"


----------



## rcw1 (21 December 2022)

Good morning/afternoon 
rcw1 racing tips for 21/12/22.  Gamble safely and responsibly.

Eagle Farm R1H1
Warwick Farm R2H3, R3H2, R7H6
Ascot R3H1

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (21 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning/afternoon
> rcw1 racing tips for 21/12/22.  Gamble safely and responsibly.
> 
> Eagle Farm R1H1
> ...



Here's hoping the neddies come in for you. Me I'll be on the loader doing firebreaks


----------



## rcw1 (21 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning/afternoon
> rcw1 racing tips for 21/12/22.  Gamble safely and responsibly.
> 
> Eagle Farm R1H1
> ...



Good afternoon
rcw1 report card for racing 21/12/22:

Eagle Farm one race - no earn
Warwick Farm three races - 1 x Salute; 1 x place no 3rd dividend ):
Ascot one race for 1 x place

Nice day today, took an early mark ... had a few liquid ales ha ha ha ha

Have a nice Christmas and Happy New Year.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (22 December 2022)

Punters:
R1H8 at Gosford goes in 31 minutes

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## Captain_Chaza (22 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Punters:
> R1H8 at Gosford goes in 31 minutes
> 
> Kind regards
> rcw1



H11 for me


----------



## rcw1 (22 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Punters:
> R1H8 at Gosford goes in 31 minutes
> 
> Kind regards
> rcw1



Interim not looking too flash for Pridies - Different Drum, its still coming home...

Thats racing.

EDIT:  paying 10,4,1,3

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (24 December 2022)

Good morning Christmas Eve punters extraordinaire,  
Welcome to the Xmas punting rally .... ha ha ha ha ha ha Funnnieeeeeeeeeeeee

Anyways, back to business, the punting wise ....  Gamble safely and responsibly hook in. 

Okay then here goes:
Moonee Valley  R2H1, R3H3, R7H5
Doomben  R3H1, R4H1, R6H8, R9H1
Randwick  R5H2, R9H9

Probably more to come, see how rcw1 goes.

Have a very nice Christmas.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (24 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning Christmas Eve punters extraordinaire,
> Welcome to the Xmas punting rally .... ha ha ha ha ha ha Funnnieeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Anyways, back to business, the punting wise ....  Gamble safely and responsibly hook in.
> ...



Hmmmmm rcw1 notice that the lad is being very quite!!!!!!


----------



## farmerge (24 December 2022)

farmerge said:


> Hmmmmm rcw1 notice that the lad is being very quite!!!!!!



rcw1 you loan me the moolah and I will gamble responsibly with it and then the only last past the post could be you


----------



## rcw1 (24 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning Christmas Eve punters extraordinaire,
> Welcome to the Xmas punting rally .... ha ha ha ha ha ha Funnnieeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Anyways, back to business, the punting wise ....  Gamble safely and responsibly hook in.
> ...




*Some more rcw1 tips for racing Xmas Eve*

Doomben R7H2
Randwick R7H10, R10H13
Murray Bridge R5H4

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (24 December 2022)

Bagged a coupla salutes... long way to go... ):


----------



## farmerge (24 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Bagged a coupla salutes... long way to go... ):



good start


----------



## rcw1 (24 December 2022)

Good afternoon,
rcw1 punting report card for racing 24/12/22:

Moonee Valley:  3 races for 1 x salute and 1 x place;
Doomben:  5 races for 3 x salutes;
Randwick:  4 races for 2 x salutes and 1 x place;
Murray Bridge: 1 race for 1 x salute.

In total 13 races for 7 salutes and 2 places.  Couple of also rans (4th) could well have been better in the earn department.
Nevertheless not complaining...
Yep Xmas punting rally 💪🙏 ...  ha ha ha ha ha ...

Have a great Christmas.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (24 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good afternoon,
> rcw1 punting report card for racing 24/12/22:
> 
> Moonee Valley:  3 races for 1 x salute and 1 x place;
> ...



Ah rcw winners are grinners wonder if the lad is looking in ha ha ha


----------



## farmerge (24 December 2022)

farmerge said:


> Ah rcw winners are grinners wonder if the lad is looking in ha ha ha



Watched a few of the races this arvo after lunch but tiredness crept in and the Slumber King summoned. A couple of good races though with tight finishes. not sure if you had them on your list.


----------



## rcw1 (24 December 2022)

Good evening farmerge,
Some good fields assembled across the country.  Coin could have gone on any number of horses and races... Therein lies a dilemma.  They are all winners until you put money on ha ha ha ha ha.  A body of work goes into selections, rcw1 does anyways.  The bookies just luv rcw1 ha ha ha ha ha ha....   

There was a school of thought some time ago that the industry would suffer because all that would be left to punt are old and decrepit persons like rcw1.  Unfounded.  Not sure when you last at the track, but the younger generation, females and male congregate in good numbers, dressed nicely ): and provide the industry with the respect that it deserves, mostly anyways....  
Some things never change.

Had a skin full, rcw1 intoxicated.  Nighty night then.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (25 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good evening farmerge,
> Some good fields assembled across the country.  Coin could have gone on any number of horses and races... Therein lies a dilemma.  They are all winners until you put money on ha ha ha ha ha.  A body of work goes into selections, rcw1 does anyways.  The bookies just luv rcw1 ha ha ha ha ha ha....
> 
> There was a school of thought some time ago that the industry would suffer because all that would be left to punt are old and decrepit persons like rcw1.  Unfounded.  Not sure when you last at the track, but the younger generation, females and male congregate in good numbers, dressed nicely ): and provide the industry with the respect that it deserves, mostly anyways....
> ...



Good to see that the day finished well and you have certainly enjoyed yourself. obviously today's skin full is a practise run for lunchtime tomorrow


----------



## wayneL (25 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Had a skin full, rcw1 intoxicated.  Nighty night then.
> 
> Kind regards
> rcw1



Onya mate, life is short... enjoy!!!


----------



## rcw1 (31 December 2022)

A very good morning punters a Year's Eve morning ... 
Crikey the year has flown.
There is anticipation in the air, punters, this is our last punting opportunity for the calendar year...  2022 nearly gonesky.  Hook right in and make it special... and earn a quid ... 

Gamble safely and gamble responsibly...
*
rcw1 racing tips for 31/12/22:*

Moonee Valley:  R2H8, R4H3, R6H6 & R6H11, R8H10
Doomben:  R3H2
Randwick:  R4H1, R6H7, R8H12, R10H12

Happy New Year everybody.  

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (31 December 2022)

Good afternoon
some more rcw1 tips for racing 31/12/22:
Randwick R7H2
Warnambool R4H11

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (31 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good afternoon
> some more rcw1 tips for racing 31/12/22:
> Randwick R7H2
> Warnambool R4H11
> ...



Katering paid me 7 bucks on the nose and $2.40 for the place Tote.  That was drum from the Warnambool track.  Hoping you all were on it...

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (31 December 2022)

Good afternoon 
some more rcw1 tips:

Doomben:  R6H4 (goes in 25 minutes); R7 H4
Moonee Valley:  R9H2
Morphettville:  R6H7, R8H9
Randwick:  R8H4

Good fortune punters.  

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (31 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> A very good morning punters a Year's Eve morning ...
> Crikey the year has flown.
> There is anticipation in the air, punters, this is our last punting opportunity for the calendar year...  2022 nearly gonesky.  Hook right in and make it special... and earn a quid ...
> 
> ...



Money, money, money


----------



## rcw1 (31 December 2022)

Good evening
Well then not like Christmas Eve.  Much different outcome.  Such is the punting game.
Anyways, the report card for rcw1 tips racing 31/12/22:

Moonee Valley:  5 races and 6 bets for one place ): ; not pretty to watch...;
Doomben:  3 races for 1 x salute and 2 x places;
Randwick:  5 races for 6 bets for 1 x salute and 1 x place; and
Morphetville:  2 races for no earn ):

Salutes hard to come by for rcw1 today.  Anyways till next week then.

Have a great night tonight and Happy New Year.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (1 January 2023)

rcw1 tips for racing at Flemington 01/01/23:
R2H9 to beat the 1 (goes in 6 minutes)
R4H9
R7H1
R8H12

Gamble safely and responsibly

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (1 January 2023)

rcw1 said:


> rcw1 tips for racing at Flemington 01/01/23:
> R2H9 to beat the 1 (goes in 6 minutes)
> R4H9
> R7H1
> ...



For goodness sake ... Moody failed rcw1 today... couple of seconds, should have been salutes, gunna hafta have a good chat to the Charleville lad about this ha ha ha ha...  

Anyways, wouldn't be dead for quids, luv the punt, luv the stock market, luv life, bring on the 2023 calendar year!!

rcw report card for racing New Year's Day 2023:
The one meet, at Flemington: 4 races for 1 x salute and 2 x places.

Have a prosperous 2023.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (1 January 2023)

rcw1 said:


> For goodness sake ... Moody failed rcw1 today... couple of seconds, should have been salutes, gunna hafta have a good chat to the Charleville lad about this ha ha ha ha...
> 
> Anyways, wouldn't be dead for quids, luv the punt, luv the stock market, luv life, bring on the 2023 calendar year!!
> 
> ...



Winners if only placings are still grinners !!!!!!!!!


----------



## wayneL (1 January 2023)

Having a reasonably good weekend, the system operating within 1sd on the plus side.

Oh the continuing ignominy, of the Perth cup at gr2 and 2400m.

Anyway, here's my system picks:

3,15,2


----------



## wayneL (1 January 2023)

😲 Disaster... No race.


----------



## wayneL (1 January 2023)

wayneL said:


> 😲 Disaster... No race.



That just gave me a flashback to one of my first gallopers.

At Doomben and my horse being a backmarker, near the back of the field at about 800 m from home.

Now, coming from horse discipline outside of racing, I am a strong believer in cross training gallopers and among other things, taught my horses to jump.

Anyway, in this particular race about three quarters of the field came down in front of us. My horse simply proceeded to jump over 3 horses... It was almost a Bradbury finish for us but just managed the place after having losing the momentum.

Dammit, I was just happy to have my horse home, safe!

The jockey was one of Brisbane's top hoops and reckoned he just closed his eyes because he thought his time was up, couldn't believe the sensation of my horse just clearing everything in it's path with him basically holding on and sh$ting himself.

That horse went on to be a Grand Prix showjumper after he finished racing.


----------



## farmerge (1 January 2023)

wayneL said:


> That just gave me a flashback to one of my first gallopers.
> 
> At Doomben and my horse being a backmarker, near the back of the field at about 800 m from home.
> 
> ...



Perhaps not winning the race but a winner in finishing and no injuries


----------



## wayneL (1 January 2023)

farmerge said:


> Perhaps not winning the race but a winner in finishing and no injuries



Yer not wrong mate, always first priority.


----------



## farmerge (2 January 2023)

wayneL said:


> 😲 Disaster... No race.



Saw the Perth Cup disaster on the evening news. Thankfully appears jockeys and neddies all good. Don't like to see horses going down at the gallops.


----------



## farmerge (2 January 2023)

farmerge said:


> Perhaps not winning the race but a winner in finishing and no injuries



rcw1 another chance next week with the Perth Cup. Hopefully it won't be a stinker of a day, as today was a ripper for Jan 1


----------



## rcw1 (2 January 2023)

farmerge said:


> Saw the Perth Cup disaster on the evening news. Thankfully appears jockeys and neddies all good. Don't like to see horses going down at the gallops.



Morning M8, nnfortunately, West Australian mare Chili Is Hot had to be euthanised at the track.
Dreadful news, the perils of horse racing.   It has been reported that both jockeys okay.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (4 January 2023)

Good morning/afternoon
Warwick Farm today (04/01/23) R3H1 will win.
Fixed $3 Place $1.40


----------



## farmerge (4 January 2023)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning/afternoon
> Warwick Farm today (04/01/23) R3H1 will win.
> Fixed $3 Place $1.40



💲💰


----------



## rcw1 (4 January 2023)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning/afternoon
> Warwick Farm today (04/01/23) R3H1 will win.
> Fixed $3 Place $1.40



Also Ran (4th) damn it...

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## macca (4 January 2023)

rcw1 said:


> Also Ran (4th) damn it...
> 
> Kind regards
> rcw1



I watched it, a very generic ride IMO no initiative at all


----------



## farmerge (4 January 2023)

rcw1 said:


> Also Ran (4th) damn it...
> 
> Kind regards
> rcw1



No dollars today but perhaps enjoyable to watch, not coming 4th that is.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (4 January 2023)

*Do you know which Betting  Exchange  to Bet on? *

*I Think I Do!

Sailing  TABCORP --------One day at a time*
Data is up-to-date as at Tonight


*Sailing SportsBet---------=One Day at a Time*


*Sailing PointsBet  ------ One Day At a Time*


*Salute and Gods' Speed
NB:  Always Keep Your Money Dry*


----------



## rcw1 (Saturday at 12:25 PM)

Good morning champions 
Good fortune punting.

rcw1 racing tips for 07/01/23.  Gamble safely and  responsibly.
Rosehill 
R7 H5

Sandown 
R2 H2 wins H6 comes 2nd and (quinella)
R3 H9
R6 H6
R8 H1 ew
R9 H1

Gold Coast 
R2H8
R4H5
R6H2
R7H10
R8H9
R9H4

Have a great 👍 day
Beer oclock


Kind regards
Rcw1






Follow JMac 😂


----------



## farmerge (Saturday at 4:15 PM)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning champions
> Good fortune punting.
> 
> rcw1 racing tips for 07/01/23.  Gamble safely and  responsibly.
> ...



Must be a bonanza day for you rcw plenty of tips in


----------



## rcw1 (Saturday at 7:05 PM)

Good afternoon/evening
Well then rcw1 report card for racing 07/01/23:

Rosehill:  one race for one place;
Sandown:  five races for 8 bets:  R2 quinella didn't come home as horses come in 2nd and 3rd; no dividend for 3rd ): so, one bet as a place however, H2 was only on the nose...  so no earn for the 3 bets ); however overall this meet, Salute x 1 and Place x 1
Gold Coast 6 races:  salute x 1 and place x 3

Salutes hard to come by, anyways punters have a very nice Sunday.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (Saturday at 7:08 PM)

farmerge said:


> Must be a bonanza day for you rcw plenty of tips in



Not quite but had a good 👍 chop at it farmerge
Kind regards
rcw1


----------

